# hello from Louisiana



## kcpanages (Oct 21, 2010)

Just droppin in to say hello. ive read the sites form for the last 3 months trying to figure out what bow i wanted. i was trying to c if i wanted a Diamond Iceman, Mathews Z7, PSE X-Force Omen, or the Bear Attack. after alot of research and shooting at local shops i ended up getting the Bear Assault! great bow, fast, alot of power, and most of all very forgiving! Thanks for a great site to be able to come to and get some good input!!!!!! thanks again!


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Congrats on the new bow!
Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* kcpanages. Have fun here.


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------



## buckshot2005 (Oct 21, 2010)

welcome im new also


----------



## tcicon (Mar 17, 2010)

Welcome aboard!!! I shoot a Bear also, can't beat them! Hope you're a Tiger fan!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2010)

congrats on the bow..i am new to AT also..i personally love my Mathews DXT..


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT
:wav:


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## kcpanages (Oct 21, 2010)

tcicon said:


> Welcome aboard!!! I shoot a Bear also, can't beat them! Hope you're a Tiger fan!!!!!


 Depends on wich week ur talkin about! Ask me sunday after the Auburn game! Where u from?


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

Welcome to AT


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## kcpanages (Oct 21, 2010)

Anyone else from the louisiana area?


----------



## bowhunter1221 (Dec 9, 2007)

I am from Clinton, LA myself. Where at in Clinton do you live? I live on the outskirts on a road called Upper CC Rd.


----------



## kcpanages (Oct 21, 2010)

bowhunter1221 said:


> I am from Clinton, LA myself. Where at in Clinton do you live? I live on the outskirts on a road called Upper CC Rd.


 go in your yard, aim 30• Up and aim south east ur arrow will land in my yard!!!! I live on nesom!!


----------

